# Illuminated Emblem "Glowtie" Install on a 2017 Cruze Premier RS



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello fellow Cruzers, 

Below is my first project of 2019. I always loved the look of the "Glowtie" on the new Camaros so when I saw they released it for the Cruze I was interested. It's a pricey mod for what it is so I initially put in on the back burner... Fast forward to last week I was pleasantly surprised with an early birthday present from my Dad. 

The "Glowtie" was installed in about 20 mins it plugs in directly into either the left or right side headlight assembly and comes with zip ties to keep everything neat and tidy. After removing the stock emblem you do have to drill a hole in the center of the grill for the wire to run through, but it is completely covered by the new badge. I'm pretty satisfied with the look and when it's not lit the chrome backing gives it a stock appearance. 

Since my Cruze is a 2017, the stock badge is gold (GM Part: 84377301 Sedan, GM Part: 84377302 Hatch) so I ended up blacking mine out with some Plastidip.

Stock badge in gold.







Black after Plastidip.
View attachment 270179

Night







Up Close.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Is the gold center piece removable?


----------



## DePixel8 (Mar 27, 2019)

That looks awesome. This is an actual GM part? Will this fit the Gen1?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you took enough pictures, maybe you'd be willing to write a tutorial about this? If so, read this

*How-To: Write a Tutorial*

and post it here when your finished.*

Gen2 Appearance/Body Tutorials*


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Is the gold center piece removable?


It's sealed to be weather resistant so unfortunately it's not removable. 

Information directly from Chevy's website:


Set your vehicle apart with extra customization
Show attention to detail and added refinement
Cycled 1.5 million times and tested to withstand extreme temperatures from -40°F to +158°F
Checked to help ensure 100% water resistant construction

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/product/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/illuminated-grille-bowtie-emblem-in-gold-84377302?categoryId=12001


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

DePixel8 said:


> That looks awesome. This is an actual GM part? Will this fit the Gen1?


It is a genuine GM part (GM Part: 84377301 Sedan, GM Part: 84377302 Hatch). Unfortunately it seems to be exclusive to Gen 2 cars at this time.


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> *If you took enough pictures, maybe you'd be willing to write a tutorial about this? If so, read this*
> 
> *How-To: Write a Tutorial*
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I didn't take any installation pictures but I could probably recreate the steps, take a few pics and write up a tutorial when I get time. It was a simple plug and play job the only actual modification to the car would be a drilled hole for the wire to enter the engine bay. I was actually surprised with how easy it was to do.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Whew, pretty neat but way pricey.


----------



## Jetblast33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Step 4 remove front fascia. Do have to remove whole front end to do this?


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Whew, pretty neat but way pricey.


Agree 100% if it wasn't for my Dad and his generous birthday gift this mod would be an after thought. But I guess when you're retired on a full pension and tax time hits all at once you have cash to throw around haha #grateful


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Jetblast33 said:


> Step 4 remove front fascia. Do have to remove whole front end to do this?


I did not. You only need to remove the access panel under the hood (Requires removal of 3 plastic clips) to get to where the badge plugs in to the light but that's it.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

looks cool i was gonna do this on my camaro as well as my cruze but i already have the regular black ones on both and dont care that much lol


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

GJRS said:


> Jetblast33 said:
> 
> 
> > Step 4 remove front fascia. Do have to remove whole front end to do this?
> ...


How did you remove the existing emblem? I just ordered this and hopefully will be installing it this weekend. And tips,tricks? I see you said you don't need to remove the front bumper?

Also - does it only run with the headlights on or does it function like three DRL's? 

Thank you!


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

BBSoup32 said:


> How did you remove the existing emblem? I just ordered this and hopefully will be installing it this weekend. And tips,tricks? I see you said you don't need to remove the front bumper?
> 
> Also - does it only run with the headlights on or does it function like three DRL's?
> 
> Thank you!


The existing badge has four clips on the back of it that can be accessed when opening the hood and removing the plastic cover held on by 3 push clips (Easily removed with a flat head screwdriver). After removing that piece you will have access to the headlights and room to run the connection cable. The most time consuming part of the install was drilling the hole after removing the stock badge. The badge lights up when you remote start the car but is off during the day unless you turn you headlights on manually. When it's lit you can't see it at all during the day but at night it's surprisingly bright.


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

[/QUOTE]

The existing badge has four clips on the back of it that can be accessed when opening the hood and removing the plastic cover held on by 3 push clips (Easily removed with a flat head screwdriver). After removing that piece you will have access to the headlights and room to run the connection cable. The most time consuming part of the install was drilling the hole after removing the stock badge. The badge lights up when you remote start the car but is off during the day unless you turn you headlights on manually. When it's lit you can't see it at all during the day but at night it's surprisingly bright.[/QUOTE]

That's interesting - I wonder how it knows to not turn on during the day. Seems like it's just plugging into the DRL's. Any idea what the connector is that it's going to?


----------



## BBSoup32 (Mar 28, 2019)

GJRS said:


> BBSoup32 said:
> 
> 
> > How did you remove the existing emblem? I just ordered this and hopefully will be installing it this weekend. And tips,tricks? I see you said you don't need to remove the front bumper?
> ...


Can you tell me if this is the plug that you disconnect to plug in the badge? And how exactly do you disengage it? I pulled in it and even tried releasing the red tab and it wouldn't release?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

GJRS said:


> Hello fellow Cruzers,
> 
> Below is my first project of 2019. I always loved the look of the "Glowtie" on the new Camaros so when I saw they released it for the Cruze I was interested. It's a pricey mod for what it is so I initially put in on the back burner... Fast forward to last week I was pleasantly surprised with an early birthday present from my Dad.
> 
> ...





GJRS said:


> It's sealed to be weather resistant so unfortunately it's not removable.
> 
> Information directly from Chevy's website:
> 
> ...





GJRS said:


> It is a genuine GM part (GM Part: 84377301 Sedan, GM Part: 84377302 Hatch). Unfortunately it seems to be exclusive to Gen 2 cars at this time.


The Illuminated Bowtie (black or gold) for my Silverado is $125 more than the Cruze. Aren't the Bowties the same size on the Gen1s? Could always vinyl wrap the gold part with black vinyl.


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Ravenkeeper said:


> The Illuminated Bowtie (black or gold) for my Silverado is $125 more than the Cruze. Aren't the Bowties the same size on the Gen1s? Could always vinyl wrap the gold part with black vinyl.


Chevy offers a Black and Gold option for the 2019+ but I could not find anything but gold for the 2017. I plastidipped mine black which I've done with most of my cars holds up and is completely reversible. As far as badge size goes the Silverado is much larger and flatter than the Cruze 2nd Gen. The Cruze has a slight bend to it.


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

BBSoup32 said:


> Can you tell me if this is the plug that you disconnect to plug in the badge? And how exactly do you disengage it? I pulled in it and even tried releasing the red tab and it wouldn't release?


 This is the correct plug you can use either side I did the drivers side headlight because I felt there was more room to run and zip tie the glowtie cable. You need to pull the red clip back which will allow the clip below it to be pressed, this will release the cable. It's exactly the same way on the new harness provided with the glowtie and should release with ease when the clip is pressed. After you plug the glowtie cable in you then take the existing headlight cable plug into the port provided. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

GJRS said:


> Chevy offers a Black and Gold option for the 2019+ but I could not find anything but gold for the 2017. I plastidipped mine black which I've done with most of my cars holds up and is completely reversible. As far as badge size goes the Silverado is much larger and flatter than the Cruze 2nd Gen. The Cruze has a slight bend to it.


I was asking about bowtie sizes between Gen1 and Gen2 Cruzes.


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Ravenkeeper said:


> I was asking about bowtie sizes between Gen1 and Gen2 Cruzes.


Sorry about that I read Silverado and immediately went there. The Gen 1 has a slightly larger more flat badge. Gen 2 is smaller with a harder bend.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

GJRS said:


> Sorry about that I read Silverado and immediately went there. The Gen 1 has a slightly larger more flat badge. Gen 2 is smaller with a harder bend.
> View attachment 270651


Don't worry about it, I went back and reread what I had typed and saw where you went. Getting Illuminated bow tie for my Silverado in the next few weeks. Wish that I could put one on my Gen1.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Is the gold center piece removable?


It doesn't. You come out better blacking it out to get the color you want before you install it.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

GJRS said:


> Agree 100% if it wasn't for my Dad and his generous birthday gift this mod would be an after thought. But I guess when you're retired on a full pension and tax time hits all at once you have cash to throw around haha #grateful


 Yeah I wanted it since I got my Cruze. But it was like $275 last I checked. I figured with Chevy ceasing production of the model that maybe the price would come down but it hasn't, so I put a Black bowtie in the front and an illuminated one in the back for the time being.


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

Cocoabeans said:


> Yeah I wanted it since I got my Cruze. But it was like $275 last I checked. I figured with Chevy ceasing production of the model that maybe the price would come down but it hasn't, so I put a Black bowtie in the front and an illuminated one in the back for the time being.


 Awesome, what illuminated badge did you use for the rear?


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

GJRS said:


> Awesome, what illuminated badge did you use for the rear?


I bought it from Aliexpress. One of the other members gave me a link and I ordered it from China and it took about 3 weeks to here. The black bowtie I ordered from ebay (as a set) and sealed it on top of the light. They come in different colors (the LED light). After I tinted the tail lights it looked really good.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Cocoabeans said:


> View attachment 271097
> View attachment 271099
> 
> 
> I bought it from Aliexpress. One of the other members gave me a link and I ordered it from China and it took about 3 weeks to here. The black bowtie I ordered from ebay (as a set) and sealed it on top of the light. They come in different colors (the LED light). After I tinted the tail lights it looked really good.


Here's the link to the one I bought. As mentioned before, I also bought a black rear emblem bowtie to go over this light because Aliexpress only sells the light separate from the emblem. Everybody else who sells the color bowtie with the light installed didn't look right to me. 

Here's the link to the light I bought (shout out to Blasirl for originally pointing me in the right direction for this.)


----------

